
Pushing The Limits: 120,000-Foot Supersonic Free Fall - JangoSteve
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2010/05/felix-baumgartner-red-bull-stratos/
======
JangoSteve
This may seem off-topic to some HN'ers, but when watching the video, it hit me
how similar this man's attitude is to that of a brazen entrepreneur. He wants
to push the limits of what's generally accepted as possible, and then see what
happens. (this is also why I edited Wired's title for HN)

